# 2008 Snapper RR 12hp



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi, I just bought this mower last week. The mower had not been abused and really was in great shape. I was cutting the grass with it ,and i ran across the corner ,of a cement pad, and it reared up. The mower will not start again now.
One more thing, it backfired, when I turned it off. I did not hit the pad with the blade, only the front left tire hit the pad. The mower may have sat for awhile, as I bought it at an estate sale, not sure. It ran good, put at idle it seemed a little rough.
Thanks, Rickey


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Tater1211 said:


> Hi, I just bought this mower last week. The mower had not been abused and really was in great shape. I was cutting the grass with it ,and i ran across the corner ,of a cement pad, and it reared up. The mower will not start again now.
> One more thing, it backfired, when I turned it off. I did not hit the pad with the blade, only the front left tire hit the pad. The mower may have sat for awhile, as I bought it at an estate sale, not sure. It ran good, put at idle it seemed a little rough.
> Thanks, Rickey


Please post the mower and engine model numbers so we know what you have.
If it has a pull start, try to start it with the rope, if it jerks the rope out of your hand or backfires you probably have a sheared flywheel key. have a good one. Geo


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks, Geo. The model is 219907 type 0131e1 code 05071920
Briggs and Stratton, Intek. It dont pullback or backfire. The mower is model, 2812523BVE
Thanks Rickey


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Carb may need a cleaning due to the rough idle you mentioned.


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, filters were very dirty. Took filters out and it started. I cleaned carb and changed the fuel filter. Does the valve in the carb ,need a spring ,or does vacuum hold it open after you move throttle off of choke? I got the wrong air filter, it's a couple of inches long. Can you trim it? 45 mile round trip to return it! I know ,I should have taken the old one, though I did take the model numbers!
Thanks, Rickey


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No, don't trim the air filter, it won't seal properly. Which valve on the carburetor are you referring to?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Pleated filters cannot be trimmed. If it was a foam one, you could trim to fit. This carb does not have a valve with a spring. Are you meaning the throttle plate?


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Rentahusband said:


> Pleated filters cannot be trimmed. If it was a foam one, you could trim to fit. This carb does not have a valve with a spring. Are you meaning the throttle plate?


Thanks, yes I was referring to the throttle plate. It has a little spring on it, but no tension.


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

The reason I thought the throttle plate needed a spring is, it seems to stay about half choked, until I pull the little rod manually out. It has a little spring on the rod that goes into the carb and connects to the throttle plate. The plate has no tension against it. There was a leather or rubber washer around it, that was rotten. How do you replace that little tension spring? You can see it, on the left.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

You can get just the spring for it. remove the elbow from the carb and the linkage. Then unscrew the throttle plate from the shaft and remove the shaft. Pay attention to the removal of the plate as it will only go on one way. There are two plates here, one is the choke which is on the left in the picture and the other is the throttle which is on the right. You say it stays "half choked" so are you meaning the choke plate then or the throttle plate? Have you made sure nothing is gummed up or binding?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The little thin spring I think you are referring to is there to compensate for linkage wear, it keeps the throttle from fluttering as it gets older. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Rentahusband said:


> You can get just the spring for it. remove the elbow from the carb and the linkage. Then unscrew the throttle plate from the shaft and remove the shaft. Pay attention to the removal of the plate as it will only go on one way. There are two plates here, one is the choke which is on the left in the picture and the other is the throttle which is on the right. You say it stays "half choked" so are you meaning the choke plate then or the throttle plate? Have you made sure nothing is gummed up or binding?


Yes, the choke plate is the problem. How is the elbow fastened. I think I have to take the carb apart to get to the choke plate? I saw a kit listed, but not just a spring.
Thanks, Rickey


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like there are two bolts on the elbow that the air cleaner attaches to. Remove these and you should be able to get at the choke plate.


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Rentahusband said:


> Looks like there are two bolts on the elbow that the air cleaner attaches to. Remove these and you should be able to get at the choke plate.


Ok. I think I got another problem. When the mower is hot , and I turn it off, it will not start back. It turns over , but will not start. I changed the spark plug, and tried taking it out, and grounding it, but I get no spark. I think this was the problem originally, as the next day it starts on the first pull! It ran fine for about 30 minutes.( I just pulled the choke back with my hand to use the mower to cut my grass) like I said it ran fine, but now no spark?

Thanks, Rickey


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Could be an issue with the coil failing when it gets hot. Have you checked for spark when it is cold?


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Rentahusband said:


> Could be an issue with the coil failing when it gets hot. Have you checked for spark when it is cold?


So far it starts when it's cold. Should I still check for spark, even if it starts?
Another question, how do the switches that keep the engine from starting work?
If they were bad,would you still get spark? What is the connector near the battery, where all the wires are connected?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, if it starts when it is cold then I would say it is a coil issue. Once the coil gets hot, it fails causing loss of spark. If it starts there is no need to check for spark. Only check for spark when it does not start. The red wire supplies power to the starter solenoid, the black wire goes to the starter. I doubt this would affect spark. The other wires are various safety wires. It could be an interlock safety switch. This kind of issue is a process of elimination. I think it is the coil. I am sure someone else will chime in with suggestions.


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok , tried it this morning, and no spark. I took the kill wire off the coil, and it started. Now I'm really confused! Help! Lol
Thanks, Rickey


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, I cleaned the safety switch ,on the clutch pedal, with contact cleaner. After I did that, it started. I ran it for about an hour, and i turned it off. I let it set for about 5 minutes, and it started back fine. I still don't understand why it seemed to not start when it was hot?
Thanks, Rickey


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

All of the safety devices on things can be a bit frustrating. Glad you figured it out.


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, still having problems. It would not start back, after running it for about an hour. I can pull kill wire, and it starts fine. Ignition switch must be ok, as it will start via it or pull, with kill wire disconnected. The safety switch i cleaned,seems to be ok, I get continuity when I put dvm on two leads, and the other two show no continuity when closed. The one under the seat is ok. I thought I had only two safety switches, but there is one for the blade engage, also. 
Rickey


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Something interesting, and strange ,is the mower will start ,and run without the module. Something even more interesting, is that that the 2 safety switches work fine without it. The ignition switch works fine, without it also. I found another safety switch on the blade, I think it's the problem. 
Thanks, Rickey


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You may have an issue with the interlock module. It grounds out the kill circuit if any of switches are open, but allows it to operate with an open switch once the engine is running. Test all of the switches and make sure they are all alright. If they are all working good, then it's fairly safe to assume the interlock module is the culprit. You can bypass them simply by eliminating the interlock kill switch lead and operate with the key switch or throttle, but if you do and you fall off the mower while operating the engine will not die and you could be severely injured. The mower will also start with the blade or transmission engaged, which is also dangerous, so I would not recommend doing this, other then to test.


----------

